# The Village of Forest green



## Vostromo

I have just uploaded The Village of Forest green to the downloads area.

On the outskirts of the Shale Mountains, bordering a great forest, lies the village of Forest Green. The village has been many things over the years: a logging camp, a wizard’s refuge, a military outpost and now a blossoming gathering place for adventurer’s looking to plunder hidden ruins and test themselves against the dangers of the deep forest, or to seek passage through the great swamp to the peaks beyond.

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------

